# Lionel 6-18056 Hudson - Railsounds issue



## GG1_Fan (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello all,

Not sure if anyone else has encountered this, but thought I would post it here in case it has come up.

I have a NYC Hudson which I purchased new in 1997, with the 2.5 Railsounds. I ran it initially once on a friends layout, everything worked great, then packed it away as I have moved several times since then with no available layout to run it on.

I was finally able to get situated and set up a small running layout this year, however after removing the loco from storage, cleaning and lubing, and replacing the 9V battery - no sound. The engine operates normally, couplers, headlights work fine, firebox glows, etc., and you can hear buzzing from the tender speaker which responds to the volume knob, but nothing else. I've tried the factory reset feature, but no luck. A call to Lionel yielded no results other than 'trying a technician'.

If anyone else has encountered this issue, any advice on troubleshooting it would be appreciated. The LCRU is still available from Lionel, but for $90, I want to ensure I'm not simply throwing parts at the problem without properly diagnosing it. I am using this with the older Command Base and CAB-1 remote as well. Thanks.

-- Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

First off, the LCRU isn't the problem, it's the RS 2.5 board perched on top. My first step for these is to reseat the two RailSounds chips in the square PLCC sockets. 

DON'T try to pry these out without using the proper PLCC extraction tool! However, this fixes many of these issues, the problem is after years of storage all the contact points between the socket and chip develop a bit of oxidation and a poor connection. I just pull the chip out a bit and then press it back in.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a similar issue with one of my 777s from the same timeframe. Will try what John says, once I dig the locomotive out.


----------



## Rlahaie (Oct 29, 2015)

i had the same issue with my hudson. The I tried a number of things but it turned out to be the speaker had gone bad. I tested the unit by connecting it to a known good speaker from another lionel loco. I ordered a replacement and a spare from Lionel and all is well again. 

Rolland


----------



## MattR (Oct 30, 2015)

What are the odds. I went through the same thing just yesterday with a Warhorse set from 1996. Ran 2 Christmases then into storage till now. All was well when it went into storage, now things aren't working. Sending out.

Also, where would I find a link to this thread? I want to send it to a friend.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Matt, link to the thread: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=777754#post777754


----------



## GG1_Fan (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks John, I'm assuming it's the circuit board referenced as 'T40' in the diagram below? 

https://www.lionelsupport.com/media/servicedocuments/40691-8056-T01Complete.pdf


I'll give that a try, as well as testing the speaker, and report back in.

-- Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Correct, it's this chip and the other socketed one on the other side.


----------



## GG1_Fan (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks. I will take a peek at this when I get home.

-- Mike


----------

